# Slot Car Show in N.J.



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

This Sunday May 20 is the Parsippany N.J. Slot Car Show.It takes place at the Parsippany PAL hAll on Balwin RD.OFF RTE 46 IN Parsippany NJ.Easy access from rte 80 or 280.Doors open at 7 for setup and 9 for everyone.We have a great time at this show. Tom Stumpf


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

tom i hope to be there with a few new customs see you there bob burns


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope to be there too... being a city boy, it all depends on whether or not mass transit can get me there. I wish you guys would consider having at least ONE car show a year, or even one every two years in Manhattan. 

I would show up and bring at least 10 guys with me, with holes buring in our pockets.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't make this meeting, I gotta work, but i'll try to make the next one.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

90% sure I'll be there!


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

i'm thinking of going.Will decide saturday night


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm sure it will be a good time.Some of the people I know will be there:Bob Beers,Bob BURNS ,Danny Esposito,Rob Budano,Ron and Chris Sklenar,Joe Correa,Mario Pisano,Pete Serroan ,Harry Nonamacher,Henry Harnish.I'm sure you can find whatever you need from someone.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well it was another good show put on by Pete Serroan at the Parsippany PAL hall.It's amazing how my spending habits have changed.I used to look for an ATM during the show,now I go the night before.I didn' say they got better.When I was finaly able to get away from selling at my tables and do some shopping I bought lots of things i convinced myself I needed.It didn't take much.Just to name a few:I bought a few sets of American Racing style wheels with tires from Joe Corea,N.J.Nostalgia hobby.His son Brian helps him now at all the shows.I remember when he was born.17 years ago.Rob Budano,from Bud's HO took care of my Carrera needs with some great 1/32 Hot Rods and some boring stories about the N.Y.Mets.Joe Lupico,Grandcheepskate keeps me up to date with Life Like.Kevin Croe from Winning Edge has all kinds of great tools and plenty of wheelie bars.Bob Burns from NJ is back in a big way after a long absence.I don't know anyone who can do drag cars graphics as fast as him.It took me years to get him back.Henry Harnish was there reliving the past when he won the first Ford Aurora race in 1927 with his Model T Vibrator.He still beats everyone.Then there's Ron "Mr.Collector"Sklenar.We tolerate him because he brings his lovely wife Chris with him.She makes the second best apple pie around.Do I look stupid,my wife makes the best.I still want to be able to go to the shows.I trade Chris for N.Y. bagels.Why is it that Bob Beers,Danny Esposito and I travel to all these shows together and still buy from each other.Bob usually buys from me with my own money.One person who I think is really under appreciated and should be up for Super Star Status is Bob Hardin from Slot Car Thrillart.com.I have never seen a finer artist and illustrator any where.His ART is in the style of Mad Comics but still his own.If you really study one of his prints you will see incredibile detail and genius.If you don't have the wall space put them in an artists portfolio and put it on the coffee table.Priced at $10 and $15 they are a bargain.There's more to report but I really can't type fast.I'll get back. Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------

